# Uber Says Its Drivers Can Kick Out White Supremacists



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/









Drivers with the transportation company Uber will have the chance to refuse passengers who attend the upcoming Unite the Right 2 white supremacist rally in DC on August 12. The refusal is contingent on a driver's feelings of comfort and safety in accordance with the app's community guidelines.

According to the terms agreed uponwhen signing up for the service, both drivers and passengers are "are expected to exercise good judgment and behave decently towards other people in the car when riding with Uber." That list of bad behavior includes breaking the local law, damaging property, and use of inappropriate and abusive language or gestures. Uber tells _Washingtonian_that if a driver deems actions by a passenger discriminatory-which could include ideology, signage, and remarks associated with racial supremacy and neo-nazism-a driver is within his or her right to terminate the ride. It's possible, too, that the user could be banned from using the app entirely, though Uber maintains that it investigates each complaint on a case to case basis.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Lol. So if a liberal gets in my car and starts slamming Trump, I can toss the snowflake to the curb?!?


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Is that Daniel Radcliffe?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Why would a driver need to kick them out? Just don't go near the place! Problem solved.

I wouldn't drive anywhere near *any* emotionally-charged political rally regardless of their flavor of the moment.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Why would a driver need to kick them out? Just don't go near the place! Problem solved.
> 
> I wouldn't drive anywhere near *any* emotionally-charged political rally regardless of their flavor of the moment.


Perfectly said.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Why would a driver need to kick them out? Just don't go near the place! Problem solved.
> 
> I wouldn't drive anywhere near *any* emotionally-charged political rally regardless of their flavor of the moment.


It depends on the rally. I drove for some women's rally a few months back, knowing that it could be a flop. Sure enough....broke liberals. Pretty sure the Cross & Trump bumper sticker did not help. But is was fun listening to them.

Prior, I drove during two Trump events and made bank!

Just saying


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This is gonna be amazing.
I will be watching from afar.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is that Daniel Radcliffe?


Ha! Was gonna post the same. The resemblance is wild!


UBERPROcolorado said:


> liberal slamming Trump


Way to defend a hate group!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I kicked out 2 women dems/liberals for insulting our president and to my amazement they did not one star me.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

That hand gesture is a misunderstanding. He's trying to hail a cab.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is that Daniel Radcliffe?


https://www.businessinsider.com/daniel-radcliffe-imperium-trailer-white-supremacy-2016-7

*Watch 'Harry Potter's' Daniel Radcliffe infiltrate a white supremacy group in the trailer for 'Imperium'*


*Yes...*

It appears it is in fact Harry Potter,

He stars in a movie about an FBI agent who infiltrates a white supremecy group.

Good eye...



404NofFound said:


> That hand gesture is a misunderstanding. He's trying to hail a cab.


Actually he's doing the Nazi salute while pretending to be an FBI agent pretending to be a white supremacist. So it's all cool..


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

This event will be safer than most inner cities. The only difference, uber will deactivate drivers for refusing trips to dangerous areas.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Actually he's doing the Nazi salute while pretending to be an FBI agent pretending to be a white supremacist. So it's all cool..


Thank goodness. I was afraid he takes cabs instead of rideshare! That would be evil.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

njn said:


> This event will be safer than most inner cities.


*At least 21 people were shot Monday in Chicago, where police for months have touted declining gun violence*
By Joe Sutton, Jessica Campisi and Emily Smith, CNN

*Chicago sees spike in gun violence as more than 50 people shot in past week*
MAY 6, 2018 10:13 PM EDT CBS EVENING NEWS

BY NIKKI BATTISTE / CBS NEWS


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

If fuber had a mouth it would speak from both sides of it!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is that Daniel Radcliffe?


It is. I bet he might be a little upset if he sees the article.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

What about black power hate groups like "Black Lives Matter" and "Antifa"? How come these left wing radical liberal progressive companies never address THIS problem?

And NO, I don't support "***********" and/or the "KKK".


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Idc. If you tip I like you !


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Can we kick out snowflake liberals and socialist advocates.????



exSuperShuttle said:


> What about black power hate groups like "Black Lives Matter" and "Antifa"? How come these left wing radical liberal progressive companies never address THIS problem?
> 
> And NO, I don't support "***********" and/or the "KKK".


Because uber is ran by a bunch of snowflake liberals in SF. I decline rides and do. Drive by cancel on BLM in Sac.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

We are all members of a very dangerous hate group.

We hate pool. We hate non-tippers. We hate pukers. We hate entitled paxholes. Some of us even hate luggage.

*DRIVER POWER!*


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NUBER-LE said:


> Drive by cancel on BLM in Sac.


Never cancel on BLM.

The *Bureau of Land Management* (*BLM*) is an agency within the United States Department of the Interior that administers more than 247.3 million acres (1,001,000 km2) of public lands in the United States which constitutes one-eighth of the landmass of the country.[2]President Harry S. Truman created the BLM in 1946 by combining two existing agencies: the General Land Office and the Grazing Service.[3]The agency manages the federal government's nearly 700 million acres (2,800,000 km2) of subsurface mineral estate located beneath federal, state and private lands severed from their surface rights by the Homestead Act of 1862.[3] Most BLM public lands are located in these 12 western states: Alaska, Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, Utah, Washington and Wyoming.[4]


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Never cancel on BLM.
> 
> The *Bureau of Land Management* (*BLM*) is an agency within the United States Department of the Interior that administers more than 247.3 million acres (1,001,000 km2) of public lands in the United States which constitutes one-eighth of the landmass of the country.[2]President Harry S. Truman created the BLM in 1946 by combining two existing agencies: the General Land Office and the Grazing Service.[3]The agency manages the federal government's nearly 700 million acres (2,800,000 km2) of subsurface mineral estate located beneath federal, state and private lands severed from their surface rights by the Homestead Act of 1862.[3] Most BLM public lands are located in these 12 western states: Alaska, Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, Utah, Washington and Wyoming.[4]


Never cancel a BM either. Everyone needs a moving experience at least once a day...


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

OMG, BLM AKA BLACK LIES MATTER....................TROLLS LOL


----------



## Redpill (Aug 11, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> This is gonna be amazing.
> I will be watching from afar.


Your emoji is funny. Lol. I can't stop laughing at you


----------



## Dickie Duncan (Nov 21, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Lol. So if a liberal gets in my car and starts slamming Trump, I can toss the snowflake to the curb?!?


Wouldn't kicking someone out for slamming Trump make YOU the snowflake?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK, then can we kick out any member or supporter of black lives matter? Or any other racial hating group


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Why would a driver need to kick them out? Just don't go near the place! Problem solved.


Gotta chase that heavily suppressed 25% PT surge tho.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

404NofFound said:


> That hand gesture is a misunderstanding. He's trying to hail a cab.


You mean an Uber


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

That would be a tuff one, for me. I support free speech but they speak evil.

Throwing pro/ anti-Trump is not the same as white supremacists. (please no "what about..."s Exact cause and causality only)

Think I would cancel and drive on after seeing a swastica.....


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> That hand gesture is a misunderstanding. He's trying to hail a cab.


Actually it indicates a higher stock price according to Seinfeld


----------



## Redpill (Aug 11, 2018)

Yulli Yung said:


> OK, then can we kick out any member or supporter of black lives matter? Or any other racial hating group


How is BlM a racial hate group? Can you expound for the forum to hear?


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Redpill said:


> How is BlM a racial hate group? Can you expound for the forum to hear?


Because a vast majority of BLM supporters hate white people. They heavily show little care, interest or support to anyone who is white.


----------



## Redpill (Aug 11, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> Because a vast majority of BLM supporters hate white people. They heavily show little care, interest or support to anyone who is white.


This was not directed at you. I'm waiting for a reply from op. Thanks but no thanks.
Your reply doesn't even warrant a reply from me.


----------



## Rick Davis (Jul 5, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Ha! Was gonna post the same. The resemblance is wild!
> 
> Way to defend a hate group!


A "hate goup" is group liberals disagree with. Seems to me that the same policy should apply to any ANTFA members. Best policy is a politically neutral ride.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Rick Davis said:


> A "hate goup" is group liberals disagree with. Seems to me that the same policy should apply to any ANTFA members. Best policy is a politically neutral ride.


Will uber make up the difference in fare between final destination and when/where driver kicked out the passenger?

I'm not a politician, and this isn't a hobby. I'm a driver who gets paid from point A to B.

Short of physical assault directed at me, my passengers will be taken to their final destination.

Frankly,my landlord doesn't want me to kick out paying passengers.

Sticks & stones may hurt, but names? Never hurt me


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOES NO ONE ELSE SEE THIS AS PR? AS CHANGING THE NARRATIVE FROM THEIR NEW YORK LOSS? UBER AND LYFT DO THIS WEEKLY.

You can kick anyone out of your car that makes you feel unsafe - this isn't news.

But, yes, go ahead and kick someone out of your car for resembling a skin head when they might not be - what's the worse that could happen?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

JimKE said:


> Why would a driver need to kick them out? Just don't go near the place! Problem solved.
> 
> I wouldn't drive anywhere near *any* emotionally-charged political rally regardless of their flavor of the moment.


Give me a 20x surge and I'll drive Hitler himself!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Redpill said:


> How is BlM a racial hate group? Can you expound for the forum to hear?


smells like Tupelo


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Discrimination Defined-

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discrimination

I believe everyone has the right to Free Speech even if we do not agree with thier ideas. Last time I checked we live in the United States not some other country that bans Free Speech and will execute you for certain speech. Once we start crossing into that territory our country is in trouble. Oh wait we have....

So is Uber Discriminating against this group and against their Free Speech?
- That might be something a lawyer can take a look at.

First they came for Alex Jones.....


----------



## TTProssess (Jul 25, 2018)

Couldn’t really tell the demo of this forum until now... you guys are a mess.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TTProssess said:


> Couldn't really tell the demo of this forum until now... you guys are a mess.


Glad to see a newbie figure it out early.
IQ above 100 would be my guess.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Can we kick out snowflake liberals and socialist advocates.????


I kick out people after they throw up or engage in PDA.

I don't play that mess


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I reserve the right to kick ANYBODY out of my car ANY TIME I want for ANY REASON, or no reason at all.
It is purely at my whim, and sometimes based on my mood.
And, I don't need ANYBODY'S permission to do it.

My wife says its ok.


----------



## lkm370 (Aug 12, 2018)

sounds like a good way to make a ton of money by picking up white racists who got kicked out of other peoples cars


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Daniel Radcliffe?

Is this going to be an option on the cancel reason menu?


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

3.75 said:


> I kick out people after they throw up or engage in PDA.
> 
> I don't play that mess


Opportunity:
PDA + your dash cam + YouTube = big extra $$$$

Reconsider ur position on pda


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Fascinating all the "New Members" that suddenly appeared in this discussion. 

I suppose it's easier to avoid any meaningful conversation that way and gives an anonymous person a chance to cast a few stones for their favorite team then disappear. All the while congratulating themselves on how correct their point of view is. 

Identity politics even creeps into the UP forum. But then why wouldn't it? It is everywhere else.

All speech and ideas happen to have a certain amount of protection under our constitution. As it should be. I don't much care for either extreme of the political scale. But you are a fool if you think there is safety in making it OK to silence folks you - or even the majority of people - disagree with. The minute we advocate the free sharing of ideas and speech to any authority there will nothing that can't be taken from you.

In terms of the DC rally. It's a dumb statement by Uber. My car, my time. I, or any other driver, will drive when and whom we choose to drive. That is nothing new. However, I will not be screening passengers on their political view before I give them a ride. Nor do I have interest in "punishing" people that view the world differently than I do. We are fortunate to have a certain amount of free speech here. We should try to respect that fact instead of looking for ways to crush it.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Opportunity:
> PDA + your dash cam + YouTube = big extra $$$$
> 
> Reconsider ur position on pda


All fun and games until you have to figure out what those white spots are on your back seat or why your car smells like fish.

Besides, I'm not trying to be like that guy in missouri that made the news.


----------



## TTProssess (Jul 25, 2018)

YukonDew said:


> Fascinating all the "New Members" that suddenly appeared in this discussion.
> 
> I suppose it's easier to avoid any meaningful conversation that way and gives an anonymous person a chance to cast a few stones for their favorite team then disappear. All the while congratulating themselves on how correct their point of view is.
> 
> Identity politics even creeps into the UP forum. .


Lol think I'm fake new? Check my posts... would be quite the conspiracy.

This is not identity politics. These people are hate and promote racial cleansing.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

YukonDew said:


> The minute we *advocate* the free sharing of ideas and speech to any authority there will nothing that can't be taken from you.


I agree with everything you said, but I'm pretty sure the word you meant to use there was *"abdicate,"* meaning to surrender or give up.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I agree with everything you said, but I'm pretty sure the word you meant to use there was *"abdicate,"* meaning to surrender or give up.


Ha! You are correct. Thank you for the correction.

Stumbled over my keyboard.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

That's better...


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

TTProssess said:


> These people are hate and promote racial cleansing.


OK. I know nothing about them. But I am happy for the sake of argument assume they have a vile position on race. What do you suggest? People are entitled to ideas, even bad ones.



TTProssess said:


> This is not identity politics.These people are hate and promote racial cleansing .


It is getting close. But earlier you lumped the whole forum into one box..that was an example of it.. notice your quote:



TTProssess said:


> Couldn't really tell the demo of this forum until now... you guys are a mess.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Lol. So if a liberal gets in my car and starts slamming Trump, I can toss the snowflake to the curb?!?


Only if he is melting and wetting the upholstery!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how Uber says drivers can kick certain people out there car.Thank Uber for permission on who I can and can't decide to give a ride to.



UberBastid said:


> I reserve the right to kick ANYBODY out of my car ANY TIME I want for ANY REASON, or no reason at all.
> It is purely at my whim, and sometimes based on my mood.
> And, I don't need ANYBODY'S permission to do it.
> 
> My wife says its ok.


That what I'm saying we don't need Uber telling us who we can kick out.It might be uber platform but cars belong to the drivers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

TTProssess said:


> These people are hate and promote racial cleansing.


Maybe so. But IF so...by far, the best way to combat them is to LET THEM SPEAK! Let everyone see what morons they are!

And the same applies to the haters on the other side...LET THEM SPEAK! Give them a platform to expose their stupidity.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Either the Uber drivers boycotted or these fools are chickens. There were like 12 of them at their own rally.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Rick Davis said:


> A "hate goup" is group liberals disagree with.


Liberals are inclusive genius. Elected the first person of color and nominated the first female to our highest office. Not tolerating intolerance is a virtue!

Say something positive about you white supremacists. The haircuts? Doc Martens?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

But what if they have a service animal?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

OK all you conservative minded riders, You could request a uber, while wearing a nice red shirt or an American flag tie, then if the snowflake driving says anything with bad vibes, report them as being racist.....

fuber always believes the pax....

ride credits anyone ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Liberals are inclusive genius.


No, they're not. See campus "free speech."


> ... and nominated the first female to our highest office.


She lost.


> Not tolerating intolerance is a virtue!


No, it's not. It's self-defeating. Let them speak and expose the full magnitude of their stupidity!



> Say something positive about you white supremacists.


They are self-destructing morons.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Apparently the protest was peaceful, even with antifa and blm showing up.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Discrimination Defined-
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discrimination
> 
> ...


Uber is not discriminating. Uber is reminding drivers that threatning statements or conduct by a rider is grounds for termination of the trip.

Unless I missed something.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Sure, sure, Uber just wants to remind us that we don't have to let violent hate groups in our cars.

OK then...

Why haven't they reminded drivers that the Department of Homeland Security has literally classified the violent activities of antifa groups as "*domestic terrorist violence*"?***

I mean, if Uber is actually concerned with our safety, doesn't THAT seem like something they should warn us about too?

https://www.newsweek.com/are-antifa-terrorists-658396

***Like everyone else who responded to the hypocrisy/bias here on Uber's part has also had to say (to avoid unjustly being labeled a bigot/racist/etc...) let me be clear:
_By pointing out Uber's hypocrisy/bias I am in no way agreeing with or defending these despicable *********** groups._


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Unless I missed something.[/QUOTE]

UBERPROcolorado What you missed is we are non employees
The passengers are uber family members
Subsequently 
Uber will alway side with family

Easy for the pax to claim u were inebriated
That the car smelled of pot
That u drove recklessly 
They felt unsafe, u threatened them


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burger, was that the original photo posted by the Washingtonian website?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TTProssess said:


> Lol think I'm fake new? Check my posts... would be quite the conspiracy.
> 
> This is not identity politics. These people are hate and promote racial cleansing.


A lot of people, of all colors and political and religious tribes believe that.
White supremacists are some, but not all, of those people.



JimKE said:


> Maybe so. But IF so...by far, the best way to combat them is to LET THEM SPEAK! Let everyone see what morons they are!
> 
> And the same applies to the haters on the other side...LET THEM SPEAK! Give them a platform to expose their stupidity.


Amen brother.
Let them speak.
God bless the Constitution of the United States.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> Give me a 20x surge and I'll drive Hitler himself!


Hilarious movie (from the book) on Netflix Look who's Back.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

njn said:


> Apparently the protest was peaceful, even with antifa and blm showing up.


You forgot the thirty or so Phalangists who showed up. I suppose that I could have refused service if all thirty of them tried to Klown Kar me. I drove the cab, anyhow. Street hails for events like that here are far easier than trying to find X users in the [aggregate intercourse] of an event like that.

Everyone was very nice; paid; tipped. I got everything from Republicans who simply do not like the Phalange whack-0s, through the BLM s and CASA Maryland to ultra liberals and guilty white liberals. I did not get any AntiFa, though, but, I guess that Soros is not paying for cab rides. The most for which he would put up is Express Pool, anyhow, if even that.

The traffic was not as bad as it could have been. The ants were going crazy trying to find their customers. I got a few frustrated Uber users.

We have the Charlotte Surge here, now. It was blood red once the alt.righties left and it started to rain. The surge now shows even on the Uber Taxi application, even though there is no surge pricing on Uber Taxi. The most extra that you got was five dollars. The color was about that of a 2,8X. This means that a ten dollar base rate would be a twenty eight dollar job under old surge, but, under Charlotte Surge, it is only fifteen. No wonder it was only ants around the demonstrations. I got my 2X--in the cab.

The right wing whackjobs did wind up getting their own segregated car in the train (how ironic, -eh?) from the suburbs to the city. The METRO unions had said that they did not want that, but the Virginia State Police stepped in and ordered it. There were people heaping abuse on them the whole way and at LaFayette Park. Still, if there were any arrests or violence, the Fourth Estate here is not reporting it. There were something like four arrests in Charlottesville, Virginia.

Nobody here wants those whack-os. I might have my issues with the Left, but even I do not like it when these rightie whackjobs show up here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can Drivers kick out La Raza ?
Black Panthers ?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Mole said:


> I kicked out 2 women dems/liberals for insulting our president and to my amazement they did not one star me.


im right there with ya.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is UBER BEING RACIST ?

Specifically " TARGETING " WHITE GROUPS ?

Why not allow Refusal to

ALL SUPREMECIST GROUPS !?!?

EQUALLY !

Why harp on " WHITE" ?

Sounds RACIST !



404NofFound said:


> Thank goodness. I was afraid he takes cabs instead of rideshare! That would be evil.


Sounds like Waco . . .



Grahamcracker said:


> But what if they have a service animal?


Is the service animal RACIST !?

Some ARE



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/daniel-radcliffe-imperium-trailer-white-supremacy-2016-7
> 
> *Watch 'Harry Potter's' Daniel Radcliffe infiltrate a white supremacy group in the trailer for 'Imperium'*
> 
> ...


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Shit if the surge was high enough I’ll pick them up lol gotta pay the bills still


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Why would a driver need to kick them out? Just don't go near the place! Problem solved.
> 
> I wouldn't drive anywhere near *any* emotionally-charged political rally regardless of their flavor of the moment.


Funny, I thought this rally was a joke. A bunch of racists in chocalate city, the mecca for blacks. This is gonna be funny.



BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will pick them up blasting black power speeches and gangster rap.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Hilarious movie (from the book) on Netflix Look who's Back.


Ooops . . .

Youtube getting Like Facebook.

Deciding For You which ideas you should be exposed to . . . .

Just Like CORPORATE MEDIA

" OWNED "


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought we ate contractors, should not need permission


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mole said:


> I kicked out 2 women dems/liberals for insulting our president and to my amazement they did not one star me.


I refused my aux cord to a quartet of princesses and didn't let them open the window. They did one star me.

It's a tough call, but I'll take liberals over princesses.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I do not discriminate against pax


I hate them all equally


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I thought we ate contractors, should not need permission


That's a Dahmer-esque fascination with people working under the 1099 scheme.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Dahmer


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Lol. So if a liberal gets in my car and starts slamming Trump, I can toss the snowflake to the curb?!?


No, because only white people can be racists and so you can only boot racist white people from your vehicle .


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

What if the supremist has a service dog?

Blamo, deactivation regardless of what you do.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Rick Davis said:


> A "hate goup" is group liberals disagree with. Seems to me that the same policy should apply to any ANTFA members. Best policy is a politically neutral ride.


So you're opposed to a group that's opposed to nazis and other *********** trash... 



KenLV said:


> Sure, sure, Uber just wants to remind us that we don't have to let violent hate groups in our cars.
> 
> OK then...
> 
> ...


The Nation Institute's Investigative Fund and The Center for Investigative Reporting tracked 201 total cases of domestic terrorism in the United States - almost three times the rate of the preceding eight years. The large majority of these crimes were committed by white right wing extremists - some 115 in all, compared to 63 cases of Islamist-inspired domestic terror, and 19 cases of leftwing-extremist terrorism....


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about racist service dogs?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Never cancel on BLM.
> 
> The *Bureau of Land Management* (*BLM*) is an agency within the United States Department of the Interior that administers more than 247.3 million acres (1,001,000 km2) of public lands in the United States which constitutes one-eighth of the landmass of the country.[2]President Harry S. Truman created the BLM in 1946 by combining two existing agencies: the General Land Office and the Grazing Service.[3]The agency manages the federal government's nearly 700 million acres (2,800,000 km2) of subsurface mineral estate located beneath federal, state and private lands severed from their surface rights by the Homestead Act of 1862.[3] Most BLM public lands are located in these 12 western states: Alaska, Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, Utah, Washington and Wyoming.[4]


Ask Clive Bundy about B.L.M. . . . . .
Started the whole " Oath Keeper " movement . and Greatly Increased National Distrust of our Corporate Government.



hanging in there said:


> Give me a 20x surge and I'll drive Hitler himself!





possibledriver said:


> So you're opposed to a group that's opposed to nazis and other *********** trash...
> So
> Eric Holders dept.RUNNING GUNS to Mexico to establish a Hue & Cry for Gun Control
> 
> ...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

possibledriver said:


> So you're opposed to a group that's opposed to nazis and other *********** trash...
> 
> The Nation Institute's Investigative Fund and The Center for Investigative Reporting tracked 201 total cases of domestic terrorism in the United States - almost three times the rate of the preceding eight years. The large majority of these crimes were committed by white right wing extremists - some 115 in all, compared to 63 cases of Islamist-inspired domestic terror, and 19 cases of leftwing-extremist terrorism....


Anti fa is garbage and is supporters are misdirected self entitled lazy millenial garbage...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Correction, there was violence. Antifa assaulting police.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028750506250969088


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> What about racist service dogs?





Juggalo9er said:


> Anti fa is garbage and is supporters are misdirected self entitled lazy millenial garbage...


How would one figure out whether a service dog was racist or for example an Anti Fa service dog?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> No, because only white people can be racists and so you can only boot racist white people from your vehicle .


What if my pax is biracial. Do they have to stick 1/2 their body out the window as I drive?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> How would one figure whether a service dog was racist or for example an Anti Fa service dog?


Racism DOES EXIST within Dogs.

Certainly learned behavior.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> How would one figure out whether a service dog was racist or for example an Anti Fa service dog?


Very easily, the dog would be constantly chasing its own tail and going nowhere. Just like all the racists, fascists, radicals, extremists, disrespecting, blaming the country, sitting for the National Anthem anti American idiots.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I kick out the black folks who use the N word in my car?



tohunt4me said:


> Racism DOES EXIST within Dogs.
> 
> Certainly learned behavior.


I had a rescue dog who had been abused who didn't like black men. White men, black and white females she was fine.

I was never told what race/sex she was abused by, but I can guess it was a learned behavior.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

possibledriver said:


> So you're opposed to a group that's opposed to nazis and other *********** trash...


C'mon Possibledriver. That can's be you suggesting that Antifa is somehow a good group of people with good intentions? If so, you either don't know who they are or you have no objective perspective on the matter. For clarity, I believe it is safe to say that most people, including myself, find Nazi's and Antifa just a different shade of disgusting but equally repugnant.



possibledriver said:


> The Nation Institute's Investigative Fund and The Center for Investigative Reporting tracked 201 total cases of domestic terrorism in the United States - almost three times the rate of the preceding eight years. The large majority of these crimes were committed by white right wing extremists - some 115 in all, compared to 63 cases of Islamist-inspired domestic terror, and 19 cases of leftwing-extremist terrorism....


I am not sure what point you wanted to make with this statement. But you should know the sources you quoted for your unnamed link are associated with The Nation. Which is a progressive magazine that is heavily involved with the social justice movement. Which is all fine in terms of perspective and opinion. But I would not use them as a basis for any meaningful statistical information to make a point. They simply have as much credibility in terms of data as pulling information off some candidate's political literature.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

YukonDew said:


> C'mon Possibledriver. That can's be you suggesting that Antifa is somehow a good group of people with good intentions? If so, you either don't know who they are or you have no objective perspective on the matter. For clarity, I believe it is safe to say that most people, including myself, find Nazi's and Antifa just a different shade of disgusting but equally repugnant.
> 
> I am not sure what point you wanted to make with this statement. But you should know the sources you quoted for your unnamed link are associated with The Nation. Which is a progressive magazine that is heavily involved with the social justice movement. Which is all fine in terms of perspective and opinion. But I would not use them as a basis for any meaningful statistical information to make a point. They simply have as much credibility in terms of data as pulling information of some candidate's political literature.


Anything with the word " Institute"
" Center"or "Fund " in it is a Paid Owned " Think Tank" whose directive is to shape & promote policy and perception.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Why is UBER BEING RACIST ?
> 
> Specifically " TARGETING " WHITE GROUPS ?
> 
> ...


I was joking around. I don't know what your reply means. I don't know how you interpreted my joke. My joke was comparing rideshare and taxis as if they are separate races, and then pretended that taxis are evil. I would give a Black racist, hispanic racist or a Nazi a ride if they behave. However it might be stupid to take pings at a convention or rally where they are all riled up and can go nuts and light my car on fire. In my short time driving all kinds of paxholes have talked smack about Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton. I find all poltical pax to be equally annoying.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What if my pax is biracial. Do they have to stick 1/2 their body out the window as I drive?


If its half black, they are full black as far as your white ass is concerned, you racist!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If its half black, they are full black as far as your white ass is concerned, you racist!


Quiet, we drivers hate everyone equally


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Personally, I think it is hi time that we bring back the mafia. The original Italian Mafia, that is. And without Tony Soprano crying while he is at his shrink's!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is that Daniel Radcliffe?


Harry Potter, I am so disappointed.

You know, a pax's personal beliefs never come up in my vehicle. Too busy talking about sports and music, but you do you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> If its half black, they are full black as far as your white ass is concerned, you racist!


Man, Uber has made you a very angry man. Look at my next post after the one you commented on. If you didn't know that the biracial pax comment I posted was a joke then I suggest you need to enlist in some self help meditating classes.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Man, Uber has made you a very angry man. Look at my next post after the one you commented on. If you didn't know that the biracial pax comment I posted was a joke then I suggest you need to enlist in some self help meditating classes.


Lol, I suppose sarcasm doesnt translate well over the internet. Now go on and cash in your white privilege!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Now go on and cash in your white privilege!


I already did. Nearly 37 years ago, my German, Hungarian butt married an Italian Native American whom was born in Morocco, Africa and 32 years later our son married a Latino woman and gave me a very healthy grandson that one day will be the best Spanish speaking lasagna cooking expert archer mechanical engineer in the world.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> That's better...
> 
> View attachment 251079


Oh, good grief! Couldn't he have gotten non-Potter glasses for this gig? I can't imagine a white supremacist wearing those things. It's rather like those Undercover Boss programs where they do a hideously inadequate job of disguising the owner of the company. There's always a tell, from the cheap wig to the fake nose, etc.



tohunt4me said:


> Ooops . . .
> 
> Youtube getting Like Facebook.
> 
> ...


It disturbs me when Facebook manages my comments by deciding which are "Most Relevant" and I have to manually change it to "All Comments"! Who do they think they are?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Oh, good grief! Couldn't he have gotten non-Potter glasses for this gig? I can't imagine a white supremacist wearing those things. It's rather like those Undercover Boss programs where they do a hideously inadequate job of disguising the owner of the company. There's always a tell, from the cheap wig to the fake nose, etc.


He had no glasses! It's Photoshopped onto that scene along with the outfit from a Harry Potter photo.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

possibledriver said:


> So you're opposed to a group that's opposed to nazis and other *********** trash...


Please.
Antifa labels everyone they disagree with as a Nazi/*********** trash/etc...***
They do this to silence EVERYONE they disagree with.

These actual fascists have taken Godwin's law to the streets (and to colleges, and to town hall's, and to restaurants, etc...).

***Including Jews and POC they disagree with.


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

Wait a minute u can throw out a white supremacist but get in trouble for kicking out a gay couple breaking the terms of service by touching and kissing and making you feel uncomfortable in your own car


----------



## Christian Sacco (May 26, 2016)

Thats just the silliest thing ive heard all day. Please let me get someone who hates a race or something period and i will happily tell them uber said "get out" lol. Most companies stay quiet on controversial issues bc they know the repercussions could destroy the business. Someone just wants publicity regardless of how or why.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

No Comment!!!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> It depends on the rally. I drove for some women's rally a few months back, knowing that it could be a flop. Sure enough....broke liberals. Pretty sure the Cross & Trump bumper sticker did not help. But is was fun listening to them.
> 
> Prior, I drove during two Trump events and made bank!
> 
> Just saying


Conservativism works!


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> OMG, BLM AKA BLACK LIES MATTER....................TROLLS LOL


AKA Klan with a Tan


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Oh, good grief! Couldn't he have gotten non-Potter glasses for this gig? I can't imagine a white supremacist wearing those things. It's rather like those Undercover Boss programs where they do a hideously inadequate job of disguising the owner of the company. There's always a tell, from the cheap wig to the fake nose, etc.
> 
> It disturbs me when Facebook manages my comments by deciding which are "Most Relevant" and I have to manually change it to "All Comments"! Who do they think they are?


It disturbs me you're on Facebook


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KenLV said:


> Please.
> Antifa labels everyone they disagree with as a Nazi/*********** trash/etc...***
> They do this to silence EVERYONE they disagree with.
> 
> ...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Everyone should show their solidarity against white privileged by only driving in Watts, Compton, Harlem ect
Don't worry....I'll cover the rich areas while you guys do it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol, I suppose sarcasm doesnt translate well over the internet. Now go on and cash in your white privilege!


I just want a $5 tip


----------



## WannabeClamper (Aug 15, 2018)

This has to be one of the funniest threads I've ever come across on the internet in my life. I had to sign up just to post. Thanks to all the misunderstood, angry, pink d**k guys in the world. Constantly being the guy in the room that people just tolerate is a daunting task, but I know you all wear it with pride. For that, I salute you.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

WannabeClamper said:


> This has to be one of the funniest threads I've ever come across on the internet in my life. I had to sign up just to post. Thanks to all the misunderstood, angry, pink d**k guys in the world. Constantly being the guy in the room that people just tolerate is a daunting task, but I know you all wear it with pride. For that, I salute you.


I see someone caught the dumb before posting


----------



## WannabeClamper (Aug 15, 2018)

It's even funnier that I expected that quality of a response. Doc must not have renewed your little blue pill script.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

WannabeClamper said:


> It's even funnier that I expected that quality of a response. Doc must not have renewed your little blue pill script.


Having a small penis is like a disability, my girl seems to like it though.... did your mother have any children that lived?


----------



## WannabeClamper (Aug 15, 2018)

None actually. She had a Miscarriage with one, and I died for the first time at the age of 6. Dont kid yourself guy, your wife tolerates your little knot. What she loves, well, you're the one who can check her search history .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

WannabeClamper said:


> None actually. She had a Miscarriage with one, and I died for the first time at the age of 6. Dont kid yourself guy, your wife tolerates your little knot. What she loves, well, you're the one who can check her search history .


I just did, I found animal porn
... those poor sheep
Shame you were the strongest sperm... says a lot about society


----------



## WannabeClamper (Aug 15, 2018)

5k+ rides, had a pax get sliced in his face by his drunk friend who pulled the knife on me, and countless hours on the road. But my life is much more than just driving a car, and any conclusion I make comes from trying to understanding all sides of the cube. So, what do those questions have to do with the garbage content in this thread?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

WannabeClamper said:


> 5k+ rides, had a pax get sliced in his face by his drunk friend who pulled the knife on me, and countless hours on the road. But my life is much more than just driving a car, and any conclusion I make comes from trying to understanding all sides of the cube. So, what do those questions have to do with the garbage content in this thread?


Cites garbage in the thread
Adds to garbage


----------



## WannabeClamper (Aug 15, 2018)

And that's all I'm trying to do.


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

It’s your car, and this job isn’t forever so do what you want. I’ve ended one ride and canceled another before starting it because the people in both cases were Trump supporters. (In the first instance they raised the topic; second was a guy in a MAGA hat.) Nothing came of either incident. If it had, I would have said it was fake news and quoted the reality tv clown traitor himself: “Just remember: What you're seeing and what you're reading is not what's happening.”

Make Orwell Fiction Again

Edit (in case anyone gets triggered): This isn’t about party or ideology. That’s so pre-2016. I just don’t want people in my car who have obviously checked out of the reality-based world and have joined a reality tv cult of personality and are therefore contributing to the dismantling of our most fundamental institutions.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

uberoff44 said:


> It's your car, and this job isn't forever so do what you want. I've ended one ride and canceled another before starting it because the people in both cases were Trump supporters. (In the first instance they raised the topic; second was a guy in a MAGA hat.) Nothing came of either incident. If it had, I would have said it was fake news and quoted the reality tv clown traitor himself: "Just remember: What you're seeing and what you're reading is not what's happening."
> 
> Make Orwell Fiction Again


Wtg libby, I'm sure this violated the Geneva safe space convention


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Wtg libby, I'm sure this violated the Geneva safe space convention


Like I said, triggered.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

uberoff44 said:


> Like I said, triggered.


Sigh


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is that Daniel Radcliffe?


No moron.

It's harry Potter

Duh

identity politics in my car?

I simply tell them I'm not 5 years old and at the end of the day no matter who you vote for or who you pray to or any of that other inconsequential BS

You still have to pay taxes

And if you don't, they'll jail you

If you resist jail

You'll be murdered

But by all means, give me your impassioned speech and opinion you're puking back up from Fox News/CNN


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Sigh


Apparently Uberoff44 has very thin skin and is afraid of anyone that might have another opinion. Nice try to engage with him though, unfortunately his own posting is a circular argument with himself. I doubt he came here to say anything meaningful anyhow, so it is just as well that he is content to perch himself up on a throne of self importance and snipe at anyone who points out he's not half as bright as he thinks he is. It just further illiterates how fragile the framework for his opinions really are.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Outside of prison how many times in your life have you run into a real white supremacist? Can you count that number on one hand or two?



UberBeemer said:


> Either the Uber drivers boycotted or these fools are chickens. There were like 12 of them at their own rally.


Or maybe there's so few of them to start with. White hating is en vogue right now and completely acceptable apparently, it makes people feel good about themselves without having to earn that self respect. Logic brother..


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

90% of cops are white? I dunno i lived in los Angeles last 20 Years. The police force demographically looked proportionate to the overall population. 
Ps. Maybe your view of cops is limited to your experience. Because plenty of white dudes getting guns pulled on them for zero reason. Is that bc the cops are white supremacists?


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

got a p said:


> Outside of prison how many times in your life have you run into a real white supremacist? Can you count that number on one hand or two?
> 
> Or maybe there's so few of them to start with. White hating is en vogue right now and completely acceptable apparently, it makes people feel good about themselves without having to earn that self respect. Logic brother..


I'm with you!

It's very very stressful and difficult to be a white man in America

Glad someone said it

Preach Bro Man Dude!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

RipCityWezay said:


> I'm with you!
> 
> It's very very stressful and difficult to be a white man in America
> 
> ...


Well white men having it hard is your words not mine. Just calling it like i see it


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

so your saying black and Hispanic cops are white supremacists essentially, Tough sell.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *At least 21 people were shot Monday in Chicago, where police for months have touted declining gun violence*
> By Joe Sutton, Jessica Campisi and Emily Smith, CNN
> 
> *Chicago sees spike in gun violence as more than 50 people shot in past week*
> ...


Yep, gun crime in Chicago. It's all those horrible old white supremacists shooting up everything!!!

I agree with some of what you say. But what is the alternative? No cops? The country would revert to an African style warlord state...or the Chinese would come in and straighten things up after the demise of the cops.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Redpill said:


> This was not directed at you. I'm waiting for a reply from op. Thanks but no thanks.
> Your reply doesn't even warrant a reply from me.


Yet you still felt compelled to reply


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

100% of people who believe that made up stat can't do basic math.

For example, to believe it you have to believe that 55% of minority police officers - *including at least 25% of black officers* - are white supremacists.

That kind of foolishness and making crap up is exactly why we can't have a serious discussion about race. Well done.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> Yep, gun crime in Chicago. It's all those horrible old white supremacists shooting up everything!!!


Ok, you got me. I mean I can't go around AZ shooting the place up. Everyone in AZ is very proficient with guns so there's a very good chance that I'd be killed. That's why I have to go to a place like Chicago where you have 50 shootings and only 4 fatalities (one of those an innocent bystander). Chicago might make a good dog, but their weapons training is horrible.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

all that white hate is clouding your judgement. you need to get away from that hate brother.
and on another note, the american dream has been about doing honest work to buy a house and have a loving family. its not about shooting people for a couple gs.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

im 1/2 white too i just dont hate myself because of it. i dont believe in playing the victim card. you shouldnt be putting yourself down like that.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

hey i deleted the uncle tom part..
all that stuff you mentioned is from a long time ago. all races and countries have commited sins throughout history. lets just focus on the present. im not defending cops either, some are good some are bad just like the rest of us. a LOT of them are vets who have already spent several years shooting people including civilians, so theyre a little numb to it. all im saying is if a couple cops are pointing guns at you and yelling do NOT grab your cellphone. color of your skin wont make a difference there.

threadsaver


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

NAACP
African american college fund
Affirmative action
Please cry somewhere else
Or move to flint, michigan
Everyone is equally worthless up there


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

ok im on here trolling bc i couldnt even open my mouth more than an inch to get a root canal done yesterday. would love to be out driving but im killing the pain with old grandpappys medicine. i drank a LOT of it and you somehow are less coherent than me. you jump from one thing to the next without really saying much about anything. i need some of what your smoking man.
you got something to say stick to one point and deliver, otherwise you sound like a sheister trying to sell oregano telling people its the bomb og...
ps. juggalos are people that dress like clowns. i've seen a little doc on them, lots of average and subpar boobs flopping around. they love the titty
pps can i get a link to the girl who got off with no punishment with 100 grams of coke? never heard about that one...


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/...s-who-participate-in-unite-the-right-2-rally/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a white "supremacist"? What traits do I look for ?


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Why would a driver need to kick them out? Just don't go near the place! Problem solved.
> 
> I wouldn't drive anywhere near *any* emotionally-charged political rally regardless of their flavor of the moment.


Funny thing is was the racist BLM and ANTIFA members that showed up and caused all the violence.

Sorry liberals, but white supremacist groups aren't a problem in this country as they used to be. Rather it is left groups.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *At least 21 people were shot Monday in Chicago, where police for months have touted declining gun violence*
> By Joe Sutton, Jessica Campisi and Emily Smith, CNN
> 
> *Chicago sees spike in gun violence as more than 50 people shot in past week*
> ...


Got to make an amendment to my post. Another weekend another
*23 people shot, 2 fatally: 'Welcome to Chicago, I guess'*




Kembolicous said:


> What is a white "supremacist"? What traits do I look for ?


One that has a much better kill ratio than the shooters in Chicago. These past 2 weekends Chicago had 44 people shot with only 6 fatalities, 5 intended targets and 1 innocent passing motorist.

Forgot to add that white supremacist don't target children.

Chicago weekend toll: 23 shot, including 5 children 15 and younger


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Well sice most uber drivers are racist, alot of drivers should feel right at home with these guy



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Got to make an amendment to my post. Another weekend another
> *23 people shot, 2 fatally: 'Welcome to Chicago, I guess'*
> 
> 
> ...


Tell the kids of Iraq that white supremacist dont kill kids


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Well sice most uber drivers are racist, alot of drivers should feel right at home with these guy


Huh, you do know that the majority of Uber drivers are non white? Last I saw was 63% non white Uber drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> .....most white uber drivers here seem to think nazis and kkk members arent that bad....


That's not the thinking at all. Look what really happened at that rally. The rally had only 12 participants. That's 1/3,000,000 of the population. That is relative to only one racist in a city the size of Houston, TX.

No one wants any of that in this country. The only reason we're talking about this is because the media and the liberal left protestors bring crap like this to mainstream America. The media, whether TV or social loves to cause controversy.



Uberk5487 said:


> Yeah when it was mostly white uber paid 1.80 a mile.....


You couldn't be any farther from the truth. My city was one of the first cities other than San Francisco to have Uber. When Uber first came to Phoenix in Oct '12 they obtained all the info for licensed livery drivers through the governing agency in AZ that oversees fare for hire driving. Uber started in Phoenix for $5/mile and over 90% of the drivers were non white.

It wasn't until all the white drivers started applying to Uber in 2014 that the X platform started and the rates plummeted to $.85 in less then a year.

This is for humor, because Eddie was the king of comedy. Eddie would consistently sell out venues to a mixed race of people. Eddie would put down blacks, whites, Italians, Latinos, Muslims etc. He does a skit in which he talks about going to Africa and getting a "bush b*tch" for a wife. I saw both Raw and Delirious with a very mixed audience and there was never ever any problems. Don't make problems where's there no problems


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's not the thinking at all. Look what really happened at that rally. The rally had only 12 participants. That's 1/3,000,000 of the population. That is relative to only one racist in a city the size of Houston, TX.
> 
> No one wants any of that in this country. The only reason we're talking about this is because the media and the liberal left protestors bring crap like this to mainstream America. The media, whether TV or social loves to cause controversy.
> 
> ...


So uber is racist against whites....i done hear it all....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> So uber is racist against whites....i done hear it all....


Like I posted here


SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't make problems where's there no problems


and here


SEAL Team 5 said:


> the media and the liberal left protestors bring crap like this to mainstream America. The media, whether TV or social loves to cause controversy.


There is very very very very little racism in Uber and this country. What is there, 3 million Uber rides per day and we see maybe 1 instance per week. Just like law enforcement. There are nearly 300,000 public encounters by police everyday and we see 1 instance every couple of weeks of people claiming this is a racist police country. The media has easily convinced you that this country is racist.



Uberk5487 said:


> So uber is racist against whites....i done hear it all....


If that's what you really interpreted my post to be then I think you made need a little help with reading comprehension. You're easily proving my point. Taking a segment and rephrasing it to appear bias. The media is famous for this.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

got a p said:


> all im saying is if a couple cops are pointing guns at you and yelling do NOT grab your cellphone. color of your skin wont make a difference there.
> 
> threadsaver


*Number of people shot to death by the police in the United States in 2017-2018, as of June, by race*







This statistic shows the number of people shot to death by the U.S. police in 2017 and 2018 up to June 20th, distinguished by race. In 2017, the U.S. police shot 179 Hispanics to death.Almost all victims of police shootings were male. In 2017, 940 out of 987 fatalities were men.

Show more

*...............2017*........*2018*
White..........457...........211
Black...........223..........102
Hispanic......179...........68
Other............44............18
Unknown.....84...........120

Police kill more white Americans than Black and Hispanic combined.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Like I posted here
> 
> and here
> 
> ...


Lol...trump have driven you trumpers bunkers.....its scary....he has a hitler death grip on youll minds....the "left" the "media" "mexicans" "muslims" ALL non white foreigners and behind closed door especially "blacks" are the "jews" in this nazi america.....the media dont have to tell me theres racism in america...my southern roots goes back to the slave ships (go ahead and say africans sold us to whites) the fact that this god forsaken european sir name is stamped into my existence, the fact that my family history can only be traced to the plantation where they were brutalized everyday of their lives.....look....please dont get me started and please dont use your "all blacks have a low iq" tone with me....im pretty good at thinking for myself big guy....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Lol...trump have driven you trumpers bunkers.....its scary....he has a hitler death grip on youll minds....the "left" the "media" "mexicans" "muslims" ALL non white foreigners and behind closed door especially "blacks" are the "jews" in this nazi america.....the media dont have to tell me theres racism in america...my southern roots goes back to the slave ships (go ahead and say africans sold us to whites) the fact that this god forsaken european sir name is stamped into my existence, the fact that my family history can only be traced to the plantation where they were brutalized everyday of their lives.....look....please dont get me started and please dont use your "all blacks have a low iq" tone with me....im pretty good at thinking for myself big guy....


The Media programs you night & day
24 / 7 against President Trump.

The OWNED MEDIA.

STOP
LOOK AROUND

" Question Authority"
" Think for Yourself"

Turn the T.V. OFF

QUESTION " MOTIVE".

QUESTION EVERYTHING

The same media owned by corporations who sent YOUR JOBS AWAY

FOR CHEAP LABOR . . .

Those who own your govt. Care not where their factories are built.
Or which Continent spends.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> You are being insulting again...proving why I have grown not to like white guys...."you people" pick and chose when to use raw numbers vs stats and percentages....if we were talking crime you definitely wouldnt dare mention raw numbers...because that would show whites commiting 3x the crime that blacks commit.....if we were talking education you wouldnt used percentages because that would show blacks as the absolutely most educated group in america and also by percentages black american wealth and buying power makes us one of the most successful groups in the world....13 percent of the population contribute trillions to this economy....yet we all get portrayed as a bunch of dumb welfare recipients.....by percentages cops are far likely to shot blacks than whites.....
> 
> trump is a false prophet and you trump nazis are scary....i dont watch tv and i dont trust the left or the right....im working to get me a home far far away from this sick country and its sick people....babylon is about to fall.....


Trump supporters had a " March of the Hammers ?

Hammer " Protests" ?

Terrorizing the public ?


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Trump supporters had a " March of the Hammers ?
> 
> Hammer " Protests" ?
> 
> Terrorizing the public ?


I dont know wtf youre talking about...like i said i dont watch tv....so if you are referring to some recent event i dont know anything about it....my main focus is on leaving this crazy country where it belong....far far far from my memory....ill rather die young than to continue living in this place....thats the mentality in Chicago and places with young blacks....these guys already have their funerals planned out....its no life for non whites in this country anymore....just the way yall wanted it....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> ....and im black....





Uberk5487 said:


> ....show blacks as the absolutely most educated group in america.....





Uberk5487 said:


> ...."you people" pick and chose when to use raw numbers vs stats
> .....





Uberk5487 said:


> .....by percentages cops are far likely to shot blacks than whites.....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> ....if we were talking crime you definitely wouldnt dare mention raw numbers...because that would show whites commiting 3x the crime that blacks commit.....


I don't know where you get your stats or info from, but just like all liberal big mouths always are *YOU'RE WRONG AGAIN!!!* Here are US Dept of Justice and FBI statistics. These are not from a news source, nor Facebook, nor Twitter nor even Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (what an effing joke you Dems have in her)

According to the US Department of Justice, African Americans accounted for 52.5% of all homicide offenders from 1980 to 2008, with whites 45.3% and "Other" 2.2%. The offending rate for African Americans was almost 8 times higher than whites, and the victim rate 6 times higher. Most homicides were intraracial, with 84% of white victims killed by whites, and 93% of African Americans victims were killed by African Americans. (*Hispanics were classified as whites in these figures according to the DOJ)

According to the National Crime Victimization Survey in 2002, the black arrest rate for robbery was 8.55 times higher than whites. Robberies with white victims and black offenders were more than 12 times more common than vice versa.[57][58]

A 2004 National Crime Victimization Survey report which analyzed carjacking over 10 years found that carjacking victims identified 56% of offenders as black, 21% as white, and 16% as Native American or Asian.

The "National Youth Gang Survey Analysis" (2011) state that of gang members, 46% are Hispanic/Latino, 35% are black, 11.5% are white, and 7% are other race/ethnicity. According to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, in the year 2008 black youths, who make up 16% of the youth population, accounted for 52% of juvenile violent crime arrests, including 58.5% of youth arrests for homicide and 67% for robbery. Black youths were overrepresented in all offense categories except DUI, liquor laws and drunkenness.

According to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, blacks accounted for 39.4% of the prison and jail population in 2009, while non-Hispanic whites were 34.2%, and Hispanics (of any race) 20.6%. The incarceration rate of black males was over six times higher than that of white males, with a rate of 4,749 per 100,000 US residents.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Another fabricated racism accusation. Thousands on Facebook believed Khalil.*

Below is the reason why a 20 year old Dallas waiter posted a fake note that read "We don't tip terrorist" written on the receipt in lieu of a tip.

"I share this because I want people to understand that this is racism, and this hatred still exists," 20-year-old Khalil Cavil shared on Facebook.

Below is what really happened. Let it be noted that Khalil Cavil received money from many people that saw his Facebook post and believed him.

A waiter at a West Texas steakhouse has admitted that he made up a story about a customer who didn't tip him and called him a terrorist on the receipt.

In a statement Monday, Saltgrass Steak House's chief operating officer, Terry Tunney, said the company learned "that our employee fabricated the entire story" after investigating the incident further. "Racism of any form is intolerable. &#8230; Falsely accusing someone of racism is equally disturbing," he said.

After those remarks were published, 20-year-old Khalil Cavil admitted that the story was a hoax, telling the _Odessa American_ that he had written "We don't Tip Terrorist" on the receipt. A picture he posted on Facebook showed no tip on a bill for $108.73, and his name was circled next to the message.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't know where you get your stats or info from, but just like all liberal big mouths always are *YOU'RE WRONG AGAIN!!!* Here are US Dept of Justice and FBI statistics. These are not from a news source, nor Facebook, nor Twitter nor even Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (what an effing joke you Dems have in her)
> 
> According to the US Department of Justice, African Americans accounted for 52.5% of all homicide offenders from 1980 to 2008, with whites 45.3% and "Other" 2.2%. The offending rate for African Americans was almost 8 times higher than whites, and the victim rate 6 times higher. Most homicides were intraracial, with 84% of white victims killed by whites, and 93% of African Americans victims were killed by African Americans. (*Hispanics were classified as whites in these figures according to the DOJ)
> 
> ...


See you're being offensive again....typical...heres stats from last year, no 20 years ago....you wanted to use raw numbers when it came to saying whites get shot by the police more....so lets keep the trend going, lets talk raw numbers for a second...https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2016/crime-in-the-u.s.-2016/topic-pages/tables/table-21


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't know where you get your stats or info from, but just like all liberal big mouths always are *YOU'RE WRONG AGAIN!!!* Here are US Dept of Justice and FBI statistics. These are not from a news source, nor Facebook, nor Twitter nor even Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (what an effing joke you Dems have in her)
> 
> According to the US Department of Justice, African Americans accounted for 52.5% of all homicide offenders from 1980 to 2008, with whites 45.3% and "Other" 2.2%. The offending rate for African Americans was almost 8 times higher than whites, and the victim rate 6 times higher. Most homicides were intraracial, with 84% of white victims killed by whites, and 93% of African Americans victims were killed by African Americans. (*Hispanics were classified as whites in these figures according to the DOJ)
> 
> ...


Think about this for a second my non racist well rounded unbiased friend, if white Catholic priest were arrested for raping kids then prisons would be full of white Catholic priest.....crack is basically a homemade pill....but since blacks fresh outta jim crow bondage tended to self medicate with crack...possessing crack became the big offense in the land punishable by 25 to life in prison...my uncle was catch with crack and got the same sentence as the green river killer who brutally murdered atleast 50 women.....so of course you realize blacks have always been policed a whole lot different....prosecute white rapist and lock them up and white men would be overcrowding prisons....

http://www.foxcarolina.com/story/38...tying-up-sexually-assaulting-14-year-old-girl


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> http://www.foxcarolina.com/story/38...tying-up-sexually-assaulting-14-year-old-girl


Of course this is a horrible story. However, and this is not to justify anything the writer of the story mentions the 14 year old girl at the time the incident happened and speaks of the 19 year old escaping any prison time at the time of sentencing. When the incident occurred back in April 2017 the girl was 14 and the boy just turned 18. She was a high school freshman and he a senior. They met the week before at the school prom and had mutual insinuating text messages throughout the week.

I read some of the Facebook comments that were posted after the story and not one poster realized that fact. Everyone was assuming this was a 19 year old raping a 14 year old. This is a perfect example of how the media can easily influence the public. Now, I still think it's very wrong for a high school senior to take advantage in a combative sexual manner of a freshman, but I can guarantee that this type of situation happens more frequent than we know.



Uberk5487 said:


> Think about this for a second my non racist well rounded unbiased friend, if white Catholic priest were arrested for raping kids then prisons would be full of white Catholic priest....


If it were up to me I would assassinate every Catholic priest or any adult that has ever touched a child in any inappropriate manner.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Of course this is a horrible story. However, and this is not to justify anything the writer of the story mentions the 14 year old girl at the time the incident happened and speaks of the 19 year old escaping any prison time at the time of sentencing. When the incident occurred back in April 2017 the girl was 14 and the boy just turned 18. She was a high school freshman and he a senior. They met the week before at the school prom and had mutual insinuating text messages throughout the week.
> 
> I read some of the Facebook comments that were posted after the story and not one poster realized that fact. Everyone was assuming this was a 19 year old raping a 14 year old. This is a perfect example of how the media can easily influence the public. Now, I still think it's very wrong for a high school senior to take advantage in a combative sexual manner of a freshman, but I can guarantee that this type of situation happens more frequent than we know.
> 
> If it were up to me I would assassinate every Catholic priest or any adult that has ever touched a child in any inappropriate manner.


But do you see my point....more blacks in prison doesnt equal whites are better than blacks!!!!



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Of course this is a horrible story. However, and this is not to justify anything the writer of the story mentions the 14 year old girl at the time the incident happened and speaks of the 19 year old escaping any prison time at the time of sentencing. When the incident occurred back in April 2017 the girl was 14 and the boy just turned 18. She was a high school freshman and he a senior. They met the week before at the school prom and had mutual insinuating text messages throughout the week.
> 
> I read some of the Facebook comments that were posted after the story and not one poster realized that fact. Everyone was assuming this was a 19 year old raping a 14 year old. This is a perfect example of how the media can easily influence the public. Now, I still think it's very wrong for a high school senior to take advantage in a combative sexual manner of a freshman, but I can guarantee that this type of situation happens more frequent than we know.
> 
> If it were up to me I would assassinate every Catholic priest or any adult that has ever touched a child in any inappropriate manner.


At the very least put them in jail where they belong...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> But do you see my point....more blacks in prison doesnt equal whites are better than blacks!!!!


Not only do I see your point I completely agree with your point. Race, gender, age and origin of language is never the determining factor of a better person. Rather compassion, unselfishness, integrity and helpfulness are the qualities that make for a better person.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Number of people shot to death by the police in the United States in 2017-2018, as of June, by race*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt just chicago alone kill more people than all the cops in usa combined? its gotta at least be close...BLM!



tohunt4me said:


> Trump supporters had a " March of the Hammers ?
> 
> Hammer " Protests" ?
> 
> Terrorizing the public ?












hammertime!



Uberk5487 said:


> Lol...trump have driven you trumpers bunkers.....its scary....he has a hitler death grip on youll minds....the "left" the "media" "mexicans" "muslims" ALL non white foreigners and behind closed door especially "blacks" are the "jews" in this nazi america.....the media dont have to tell me theres racism in america...my southern roots goes back to the slave ships (go ahead and say africans sold us to whites) the fact that this god forsaken european sir name is stamped into my existence, the fact that my family history can only be traced to the plantation where they were brutalized everyday of their lives.....look....please dont get me started and please dont use your "all blacks have a low iq" tone with me....im pretty good at thinking for myself big guy....


awww boohoo, my mothers family cant be traced further than a hundred years. sorry let me pause to cry for you because american slavery is the only evil that ever existed in the world.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

got a p said:


> doesnt just chicago alone kill more people than all the cops in usa combined? its gotta at least be close...BLM!
> Most experts, you know, smart people, say it was the worst crime ever committed....but youre not smart so you would argue with that just for sport....you are a non factor anyway so go back to praying to your trump statue....
> 
> 
> ...





got a p said:


> doesnt just chicago alone kill more people than all the cops in usa combined? its gotta at least be close...BLM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most experts, you know, smart people, say it was the worst crime ever committed....but youre not smart so you would argue with that just for sport....you are a non factor anyway so go back to praying to your trump statue....


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

got a p said:


> wtf?? are you talking about mc hammers pants?
> 
> uberk5487 let me take a wild wild guess...your a millenial, and please dont tell me your your such a stup&* a## millenial that your birthdate is actually in your sn...i mean granted millenials are "the dumbest generation" but thats taking it a little far. say it aint so lol


Yea right....only if you want it to be....


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

omfg it really is your bday....


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

got a p said:


> omfg it really is your bday....


Yea my ole low iq made me do it....now you can look me up and or report me to uber as i just trimble with fear


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

It's _green_ supremacists we should be hating and kicking out. You know, the pukers!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

got a p said:


> doesnt just chicago alone kill more people than all the cops in usa combined? its gotta at least be close...BLM!


Kill? No. Shoot, then yes. The trigger pullers in Chicago are pathetic. Their kill to wounded ratio is 1 to 10. I would make you repeat basic training if you were in my squad with numbers like that. Them there Chicago boys definitely don't want to come to AZ acting all bad. The red state gun lovin conservatives of AZ will show those sorry sons of how to.
*Shoot to Thrill*
AC/DC
All you women who want a man of the street
But you don't know which way you wanna turn
Just keep a coming and put your hand out to me
'Cause I'm the one who's gonna make you burn

I'm gonna take you down oh down, down, down
So don't you fool around
I'm gonna pull it, pull it, pull the trigger
Shoot to thrill, play to kill
Too many women and too many pills
Shoot to thrill, play to kill
I got my gun at the ready, gonna fire at will yeah

Like evil, I get under your skin
Just like a bomb that's ready to blow
'Cause I'm illegal, I got everything
That all you women might need to know

I'm gonna take you down oh down, down, down
So don't you fool around
I'm gonna put in a bullet, pull the trigger
Shoot to thrill, play to kill
Too many women and too many pills
Shoot to thrill, play to kill
I got my gun at the ready, gonna fire at will
'Cause I shoot to thrill, and I'm ready to kill
I can't get enough, and I can't get my fill yeah
I shoot to thrill, play to kill
Yeah, pull the trigger

Pull it, pull it, pull it, pull it, pull the trigger

Shoot to thrill, play to kill
Too many women, too many pills yeah
Shoot to thrill, play to kill
I got my gun at the ready, gonna fire at will
'Cause I shoot to thrill, and I'm ready to kill
And I can't get enough, and I can't get my thrill
'Cause I shoot to thrill, play it again

Shoot you down, shoot you down
Shoot you down, shoot you down
Shoot you, shoot you, shoot you, down down down down
Shoot you, shoot you, shoot you, down down down down

Shoot to thrill, play to kill
Too many women, too many pills yeah
Shoot to thrill, play to kill
I got my gun at the ready, gonna fire at will
'Cause I shoot to thrill, and I'm ready to kill
And I can't get enough, I can't get my thrill
'Cause I shoot to thrill, shoot to thrill
Shoot to thrill, shoot to thrill

Play it again!

https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2018/08/20/chicago-weekend-shootings-gun-violence-violent-crime/


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Uberk5487 said:


> Yea my ole low iq made me do it....now you can look me up and or report me to uber as i just trimble with fear





SEAL Team 5 said:


> Of course this is a horrible story. However, and this is not to justify anything the writer of the story mentions the 14 year old girl at the time the incident happened and speaks of the 19 year old escaping any prison time at the time of sentencing. When the incident occurred back in April 2017 the girl was 14 and the boy just turned 18. She was a high school freshman and he a senior. They met the week before at the school prom and had mutual insinuating text messages throughout the week.
> 
> I read some of the Facebook comments that were posted after the story and not one poster realized that fact. Everyone was assuming this was a 19 year old raping a 14 year old. This is a perfect example of how the media can easily influence the public. Now, I still think it's very wrong for a high school senior to take advantage in a combative sexual manner of a freshman, but I can guarantee that this type of situation happens more frequent than we know.
> 
> If it were up to me I would assassinate every Catholic priest or any adult that has ever touched a child in any inappropriate manner.


i must be one of the lucky "few" bc both my priests growing were solid, stand up guys. dudes you could go to if you needed someone to talk to or in a time of sorrow. i'd bet despite all the accusations a very small overall % of priests were molesters. a small percentage of a large population is still too many. kinda like fundamentalist islamist suicidal jihadists vs the total population of muslims.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Huh, you do know that the majority of Uber drivers are non white? Last I saw was 63% non white Uber drivers.


Even the black drivers taxi drivers discriminate heavily against the predominantly black neighborhoods...

Racism isn't the cause for that LOL...


----------

